# Seriously Damaged Autotrail Arapaho



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw on the M1 yesterday a tag axle Autotrail with the sides ripped out of it from just behind nearside passenger door to habitation door.

I relay felt for the owners because it was a newish one and both floors etc. were visible and serious amount of accident damage

Poor peeps would have really spoiled the experience I am sure


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Fingers crossed no one hurt...
My view it's just a vehicle and can be replaced..

Still not a nice experience..


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

No I doubt it if anybody was hurt by the damage and the area etc, I wouldn't have posted if there was that chance

I just felt terrible for them because it has ripped the side right out on both floors are visible to the outside.

It happened to us in France once 16K damage and I know how empty it left us feeling!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Mine was 18 months old and parked on our driveway.
Joyriders in a stolen car could not make the turn in front of our house and went right into middle of the van, pushed it sideway 4 feet !
Car jammed under van and petrol spilling everywhere.. Of course they just ran off !!!

No, not a nice experience...


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

My Voyager was 6 mths and 2300 miles old when a Frenchman came out of a turning and wiped the front off.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Campers UK in Lincoln repaired the truck and Alan Pickering did a first class job in making sure my truck was at least as good as new when I had it back


----------



## Dibbles1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sideways86 said:


> My Voyager was 6 mths and 2300 miles old when a Frenchman came out of a turning and wiped the front off.


Ouch! I do remember the French being particularly good at that suicidal move though.

Debbie


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Dibbles1 said:


> Sideways86 said:
> 
> 
> > My Voyager was 6 mths and 2300 miles old when a Frenchman came out of a turning and wiped the front off.
> ...


If there are crossed out diamonds on sticks (or some such signs) and no line across the side road they have right of way. :wink:

http://www.vendee-guide.co.uk/priority-a-droite.htm


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Dibbles1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sideways86 said:
> ...


I am fully aware of the road signs in France having travelled and driven for many years!

This was in the middle of nowhere near La Rochelle, his passenger was my witness (willingly) and we got paid out in full

I hasten to add the French insurance took 6 months to cough up by the way!!

Thanks


----------

